# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.22.01. IMEI Repair for Alcatel Qcom smartphones

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.22.01*  ..............................الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ..................................................  ..............*Pack3 Update:*  ..........Once again, we are proud to present a brand new solution requested by customers!  ..........Released full *IMEI repair* support for a group of newest *Alcatel* smartphones! .............*Alcatel:* .............*♦ OT-4045 / 4045D / 4045X / 4045A ...........♦ OT-4060 / OT-4060A / OT-4060O / 4060S ...........♦ OT-5042 / 5042A / 5042D / 5042X ...........♦ OT-5051 / 5051D / 5051J / 5051X / 5051M ...........♦ OT-5054 / OT-5054O / OT-5054W / 5054X / 5054D / 5054S / 5054A ...........♦ OT-5056 / 5056e / 5056M / 5056A / 5056X / 5056D ...........♦ OT-5057 / 5057M / 5057A ...........♦ OT-5065 / OT-5065O / 5065D / 5065J / 5065X / 5065A ...........♦ OT-5098 / 5098S / OT-5098O ...........♦ OT-5154 / 5154A  ...........♦ OT-6039 / 6039K / 6039S / 6039A / 6039Y / 6039H ...........♦ OT-7043 / 7043A / 7043K / 7043Y / 7043E ...........♦ OT-7044 / 7044Y / 7044X ...........♦ OT-7048 / 7048X / 7048A / 7048S ...........♦ OT-9001 / 9001D / 9001I / 9001X ...........♦ OT-9006 / 9006W ...........♦ OT-9007 / 9007T / 9007X / 9007A ...........♦ OT-9015 / 9015B / 9015W / 9015B ...........♦ OT-9022 / 9022D / 9022X / 9022S ...........♦ OT-9030 / 9030G / 9030Q / 9030Y ...........♦ OT-A621R ...........♦ OT-V895N / VF-895N ...........♦ OT-V900 / VDF 900 ...........♦ OT-VF1397 ...........♦ OT-VF1400 ...........♦ OT-VF1497 / VF-1497*  ............Benefits:  ........................♦ one-click solution;  ........................♦ no rooting required;  ........................♦ all versions (A/X/D/Y...) supported;  ........................♦ double SIM phones supported.  ...........Service manual is available الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. ...........This solution is available as our virtual product - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation.    ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

